# What drives your passion?



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 2, 2016)

What makes bottle collecting fun for you? What was your first " trophy" ?


----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (Jun 3, 2016)

My first trophy bottle was the very first bottle I ever dug. It was an unlisted half pint milk bottle from my hometown. It doesn't get much better than that. Ever since I have been on a mission to get all of the 9 known bottles but since then have added 2 more and another 2 meds so it is up to 13 bottles from my small town of 5000 but only 2000 back in the day. That is what drives me to go out in the creek or the woods and get bit by mosquitos.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2016)

My first "Trophy" was a WARNER'S SAFE KIDNEY & LIVER CURE and I still have it. I found it under a house in Tustin, Calif. back in about 1963. 

What fuels my fire is the HUNT. I am what I have heard is called a "Completist". I find more than one of something I like and HAVE to get more, a COMPLETE set, every variant. It never really is complete but I try. I used to collect BITTERS, FLASKS & FRUIT JARS, all expensive categories. Now I collect WAW-WAW, little Drug Store, Trial / Sample bottles and insulators. Try getting one bottle from every state. 

Also, I like to gamble or work at a challenge. I buy something without knowing it's actual value and take a chance on making a profit. Example: Today I bought 3 insulators for $3 each at a farm sale not sure of their value. Checked when I got home and they are worth $15 - $20 each.  WINNER ! ! Won't get rich but that's not important.

That's my passion.                   Jim


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Jim
 Yep the research and hunt are my favorite parts. Finding dumps that no one else could is what its all about. You guys have a better memory than me, I have no idea what my first was. I was finding many early cokes then. Local milk dairys is what I'm on the hunt for now. As to selling I'm an archeologist and my clients get all the high end stuff. I'm really into it for local history.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 4, 2016)

My first was a El Dorado Brewing co black glass variant of their pint beer bottle buried in a bottle dump in Stockton we dug fifty years ago in the right of way for I-5 freeway thru Stockton. The hunt and mostly the GREAT PEOPLE found in our hobby is why I continue, plus the love of old crude glass......Andy


----------



## coldwater diver (Oct 2, 2016)

"The Hunt". I dont have the same feel for bottles I have bought over bottles I have found. Doing the research comes first, libraries for old out of print books of the areas Im interested in ferry crossings, river crossings, old homesteads gone etc Old maps, Google satellite views. If its coastal study high n low tides. Taking the plunge and finding something old. Could be just a shard for me to fuel my "Passion". The Fun Part is sharing with others who enjoy the hobby as those that dont just dont get it. I am and have been fortunate to have this hobby in my life. Thanks Mom for taking me to the library all those years ago.


----------



## Conch times (Oct 2, 2016)

On my first dig I found my one and only aqua DT Sweeny and after learning of its history I was hooked! Since that day I have been lucky enough to pull thousands of bottles, some good ones and lots of common stuff as well. I've sold a lot and traded a lot over the years and I've learned two important lessons. First is that a bottle you dig yourself will always be more precious than one you buy. The second and more important thing I've learned is it's more about the experiences you have while digging than anything else! I love my bottles but the stories I have from digging with my friends is what's most important to me.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd rather find a 1940s local bottle than buy an 1870 rarity. My first trophy wasn't even a complete bottle, it was just a base with my hometown's name on it. I sent an email to the local historical society asking for info and I opened a whole new world of info. I've always loved researching local history, but digging added a whole new layer.


----------

